# GPU-Z not always showing CUDA



## Naki (Apr 6, 2013)

I am pretty sure my NVidia GeFoce GTX 670 (2 GB videoRAM) videocard supports CUDA.
OS: Windows 7 64-bit SP1, Ultimate + latest WHQL GeForce drivers from Nvidia.
GPU-Z version: 0.6.9.

Here is a screenshot:






EDIT: OK, I closed GPU-Z, then ran it again and the CUDA checkbox magically appeared. 
Is there a known issue with CUDA being detected unreliably/randomly? Maybe a conflict with other software?


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 6, 2013)

It requires D3D9 because it uses cuD3D9CtxCreate to create the context, so it can check for specific GPUs


----------



## Naki (Apr 6, 2013)

And? I have latest DirectX 9.0 updates installed.
It seems the problem is random and intermittent. 
Could it be an issue with some other program using DirectX at the same time, and thus causing GPU-Z to fail to detect CUDA occasionally?


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 6, 2013)

do you have a spare hdd on which you could reinstall windows to check if it's a software problem?


----------



## Naki (Apr 8, 2013)

Yes, I do. However, just installing Windows 7 + system/videocard drivers + GPU-Z  most probably won't reproduce the issue.
I believe it is some other software I have that could cause this, for example Folding@Home, Steam, Core Temp, Stardock Fences 2. 
It also seems to be intermittent/random - the kind of bugs that are harder to catch and pinpoint.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 8, 2013)

I run all those apps you listed and it reports the CUDA cores just fine.


----------



## Naki (Apr 8, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> I run all those apps you listed and it reports the CUDA cores just fine.


Maybe it is another app. I have lots, for example several IM clients (AIM/ICQ/Skype/ooVoo/GTalk/etc), however all of those don't always run at the same time.
Also, as I said, it is very random, I will test some more now, but it could be something that happens once in 100 runs/etc.

What system do you have? I have an Intel Z86 chipset ASRock mobo + Intel Core i7 CPU. Maybe it is something motheboard/chipset dependent.
Also, looking at your specs, you seem to have a dual-GPU GeForce card, mine is just one GPU.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 8, 2013)

I havent experienced this across the full product line, period. It has always shown me CUDA cores. Does 6.8 give you the same behavior? 

You can see my 'system' in the System specs


----------



## Naki (Apr 8, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> I havent experienced this across the full product line, period. It has always shown me CUDA cores. Does 6.8 give you the same behavior?
> 
> You can see my 'system' in the System specs



Not sure if this got broken with 0.6.9. It could have been the same with older versions and maybe I did not notice.
Again, it seems you did not understand - I only got this ONCE. I have been running and exiting GPU-Z many times, and I only got the screenshot shown in the original post above just *one time*.
Maybe if I only ran GPU-Z once after system reboot and never close it, I would never get this issue.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 8, 2013)

> It seems the problem is random and intermittent.





> Also, as I said, it is very random



Random/Intermittent doesn't mean once. I understood what you wrote. If that isn't what you meant, perhaps edit your prior posts to say what you meant.


----------



## Naki (Apr 8, 2013)

An issue that happens just once in many tries is random/intermittent.
Not sure what you mean I should have written, I am not trying to win a Nobel prize for literature, just reporting bugs. 
I admit my main work is testing application software and of course testing system software (such as GPU-Z) is quite different. 
(Well, at least the apps I test in my work don't care about and don't check any hardware on the PC, which GPU-Z does.)


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 8, 2013)

random or intermittent does not explicitly mean once (especially intermittent). Let me define them for you from the internet and you tell me if either of these mean 'just once'. 

Random 

Intermittent

Perhaps saying, "This has only happened once" would be more clear. I took exception to it only because you made the effort to state to me "AGAIN I said this only happened once" And prior to that post you did not say that. I dont give a damn about the words being right or not, but posts should say what you mean, especially if you call someone out on it. Now stop trying to be a martyr like its my fault we are having this discussion...


----------



## Naki (Apr 8, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> random or intermittent does not mean ONCE. Let me define them for you from the internet and you tell me if either of these mean 'just once'.
> 
> Random
> 
> ...


This discussion is getting rather pointless. NO, it would not be clearer. 
Textbook definitions and dictionary definitions do not always work the same way for IT terms (software/hardware). I work in tech support & beta testing, so I should know.  Thanks.
EDIT: English is not my native language, so I may make some mistakes or use phrasing that would be strange to a native English speaker, but still I think my English is good enough for my work and posting in forums.
What I was expecting was suggestions for ways to try and reproduce the bug, NOT corrections of the text I wrote.

EDIT #2: I am not trying to be anything.
EDIT #3: If "calling out" means "insulting", I never did that, or if I did, it wasn't on purpose. Sorry.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 8, 2013)

OMG...... 

Sir, this is fucking stupid now, I agree. I cant believe I have to spell this out.. YOU called ME out and were seemingly annoyed (typing 'again' in all CAPS) based on your (incorrect) word use...



> AGAIN, it seems you did not understand - I only got this ONCE




I was simply defending myself against your assertion that I didn't know this only happened once. Also, its not like anything I posted alluded that it happened to you more than once in the first place!!! This is insane having to explain this semantics discussion... I'm out of this thread. Good luck getting this "one time" thing resolved! 

Stop ninja editing.. Im out. Goodbye.


----------



## Naki (Apr 8, 2013)

Bye.
I am sorry, indeed in some other of my threads/posts I have complained about wording/linguistics issues in GPU-Z, but this one is not that. 

Here is how I approach software testing - when you do something in a program or check the way some function of a program works 100 times, it needs to be correct 100 times. 
I would say even 1000 out of 1000 times is good too. If it fails even one time, that means there is a bug. Of course, not all bugs are important or need/warrant the required efforts in fixing them and often a 99% (or even 80-90%) working program is good enough.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 27, 2013)

this here is weird problem i have never hard this issue with any of my Nvidia cards and i have had a bunch of them with Cuda ofc, and i always run the newest Beta drivers on my GTX 670 4GB i have atm and i use this DirectX 9.0c: DirectX 9.0c (Jun 10) @ 95,63mb (Filehippo.com)

it's the first DirectX i install after i install Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 64bit on several machine from a Asus 9800GT 1GB (in system for my wife) to EVGA GT520 1gb (my dad's pc) and my own Asus GTX 670 4GB and my friends KFA2 GTX 680 2GB (my old gfx) and my dad's lappy with 8600GT.


----------



## Naki (May 27, 2013)

And the problem(s) is/are what exactly???


----------



## puma99dk| (May 27, 2013)

Naki said:


> And the problem(s) is/are what exactly???



have u disabled "Run as Administrator" and UAC?

if not maybe that's why GPU-Z can have some trouble reading everything properly...


----------



## Naki (May 27, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> have u disabled "Run as Administrator" and UAC?
> 
> if not maybe that's why GPU-Z can have some trouble reading everything properly...



Oh, you mean MY problem!
My problem is very intermittent, and I don't think it has shown itself in the last 2-3 weeks.
And yes, I have UAC enabled and Run as Administrator also enabled for GPU-Z.
(Or at least it shows an UAC prompt each time I run it.)
I am not going to disable my Windows 7 UAC, thank you - I like it enabled.

EDIT: I checked - GPU-Z is NOT set to Run as admin, yet a UAC prompt shows when I run it - not sure why.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 28, 2013)

Naki said:


> Oh, you mean MY problem!
> My problem is very intermittent, and I don't think it has shown itself in the last 2-3 weeks.
> And yes, I have UAC enabled and Run as Administrator also enabled for GPU-Z.
> (Or at least it shows an UAC prompt each time I run it.)
> I am not going to disable my Windows 7 UAC, thank you - I like it enabled.



hmm it was just for a test to see if PhysX would show up on ur pc.


----------



## Naki (May 28, 2013)

OK, just now, especially for you I tried it - changed my Windows 7 UAC to disabled, restarted, then tried running GPU-Z (no UAC prompt this time) - both PhysX and CUDA showed fine. 
I then turned UAC back on. Hope that helps!


----------



## puma99dk| (May 28, 2013)

Naki said:


> OK, just now, especially for you I tried it - changed my Windows 7 UAC to disabled, restarted, then tried GPU-Z - both PhysX and CUDA showed fine. Hope that helps!



i hope this would help W1zzard ^^


----------



## W1zzard (May 28, 2013)

Naki said:


> OK, just now, especially for you I tried it - changed my Windows 7 UAC to disabled, restarted, then tried running GPU-Z (no UAC prompt this time) - both PhysX and CUDA showed fine. Hope that helps!



are you saying that turning UAC off fixes the problem?


----------



## Naki (May 28, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> are you saying that turning UAC off fixes the problem?



No, never said that. It currently works fine for me with UAC turned on (I have turned it back on now) - the missing CUDA checkbox happened *just once*.
Take it like this: Out of 200 runs of GPU-Z, one failed to detect CUDA somehow.

To the other poster - No, I don't think this will help W1zzard - the only thing that could help is a way to reliably reproduce the bug, which I am not sure how to achieve.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 28, 2013)

hmm, this is weird but well it's not the first time i hear about things like this, but it's a original Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 64bit is it a modded version of Windows 7 og does it have integrated Service Pack 1 or how is it?

i know Lenovo mod their Windows 7 so there are problems with some of the updates on Windows update and other bugs i have seen.


----------



## Naki (May 28, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> hmm, this is weird but well it's not the first time i hear about things like this, but it's a original Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 64bit is it a modded version of Windows 7 og does it have integrated Service Pack 1 or how is it?
> 
> i know Lenovo mod their Windows 7 so there are problems with some of the updates on Windows update and other bugs i have seen.


Clean MSDN SP1 integrated copy of Windows 7 64-bit Ultimate, I think. No OS mods, not a laptop. All updates installed.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 28, 2013)

Naki said:


> Clean MSDN SP1 integrated copy of Windows 7 64-bit Ultimate, I think. No OS mods, not a laptop. All updates installed.



oki, i use the version from digitalriver and i tried both Professional and Ultimate and i never had a problem with the Cuda not showing, that was why i asked, but well i always disable UAC and "Run as Administrator" so maybe that's why i never had this kinda problem


----------



## Naki (May 28, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> oki, i use the version from digitalriver and i tried both Professional and Ultimate and i never had a problem with the Cuda not showing, that was why i asked, but well i always disable UAC and "Run as Administrator" so maybe that's why i never had this kinda problem



No, you did not have this problem, because it is random/intermittent and happens once in 200 (maybe 1000) tries!
I don't think UAC has anything to do with this.
It is also possible that the problem was only happening with a certain/older version of the GeForce drivers. I am using 320.18 WHQL drivers right now.
Another possible reason is a conflict with other GPU-using software, for example Folding@Home (which I use) or a video player/video converter software.


----------



## shimano (Jan 25, 2014)

Ok so i had the same problem with GPU-Z not showing CUDA, to solve this problem is very simple, i got Virtu-MVP installed, if its started when i power on gpu-z i have cuda off, if i turn off Virtu MVP and start gpu-z again the cuda is active so in my case this is the problem. Hope it helps


----------



## Naki (Jan 26, 2014)

shimano said:


> Ok so i had the same problem with GPU-Z not showing CUDA, to solve this problem is very simple, i got Virtu-MVP installed, if its started when i power on gpu-z i have cuda off, if i turn off Virtu MVP and start gpu-z again the cuda is active so in my case this is the problem. Hope it helps


Nope. Does not help. My mobo does support Virtu, but Virtu software is currently NOT installed.
Thanks for the comment anyway!


----------

